# co2 regulator O ring



## billy boy (8 Nov 2011)

Hi
Can anyone tell me where i can get some o rings for my reg?  I read somewhere that it's good practise to change the ring every time you put a new  bottle on.

I found some in hong kong but would rather closer to home.

Cheers


----------



## Westyggx (8 Nov 2011)

I got mine from a pluming store mate


----------



## billy boy (8 Nov 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> I got mine from a pluming store mate



Any idea of size and what there made off?

 I know the thread size is 22mm so i take it the o ring will be 20mm? The only one i have am using.

Cheers


----------



## rebus (8 Nov 2011)

Should be either a BS 111 or BS 112 any online o ring supplier or your local dive shop should be able to confirm this.


Stu.


----------



## Westyggx (8 Nov 2011)

Mine are called rubber shower flex washers.


----------



## billy boy (8 Nov 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Mine are called rubber shower flex washers.




Like these? Will email them to get inner and outer sizes.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X6-BULE-RUBBE ... 1113wt_934


----------



## Westyggx (8 Nov 2011)

Yeh sept mine are black And don't look as thick mate.


----------



## billy boy (5 Dec 2011)

Just thought i would post for anybody else looking for seal's,  I went with this one's here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1064wt_700   They work a treat, well price and a very good service   

Cheers


----------

